# Just  bought a WSM!!!!



## Woodman1 (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, I been meaning to buy one of these things for years. Fact is, I would occassionally like a turkey, ham, brisket, meatloaf, ABT's , etc without firing up my large pit Texas Hottie! I started out on an ECB, but am looking forward to cooking on the Cadillac of bullet smokers. I'm doing a ham for a party my wife is having next week and I think I'll do some ABT's too! I feel like a kid again! I am sure to have some questions from you "experts!" Better start reading up on that "Onion" method........


----------



## dmtky (Nov 27, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Wooman, let me know how you like the WSM, like you I want to get something to just do a few things without firing up the wood burner but never used one and don;t know how good I'd be with it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2008)

Congrats Dave, bought time you forget that size matters!  

Here's a simple turkey/ham cook for you to try to break in the WSM


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 27, 2008)

It's about time Dave!!  8) 
Lots of us use the onion method and will be glad to help you along.


----------



## WildFireEric (Nov 27, 2008)

Well, I now know what you mean by the WSM 'tightening up' after plenty of use. It was so tight that I couldn't get the lid off the middle section for almost a minute of banging on the driveway. It finally came off. It has been solidly holding temp between 300-325 for the last 3 hours with my turkey in it with all vents 100% open. It had spiked at 400 prior to me putting the turkey in, but I have swapped out the middle sections because I left grease in the pan and it was easier to just swap with a clean mid section. I love my WSMs. I wish they were a little wider, so I might try the new one. But it would be nice to have a larger cooker for doing big cooks. For small cooks, these things are great. Just ask for advice. Don't be afraid to try things. They are virtually foolproof. So easy to use, even a drunk caveman can figure it out. Doh!!!


----------



## bigwheel (Nov 27, 2008)

Well I was wanting one of them WSM's then I seen a King Sized one today.  I axe myself..Self whut could be mo fittin for a native Texan in good standing than a King Sized ECB with a fancy paint job. I hope they make an electric heating element for it.  Tell ya I have got totally addicted to that electricity. I dont see why the Electric Company cant put Kingsford plumb outta bizness. 

bigwheel


----------



## surfinsapo (Nov 27, 2008)

Congrats on the WSM.. They are great to take camping too...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 27, 2008)

Woody, don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## dollarbill (Nov 28, 2008)

WildFireEric said:
			
		

> I love my WSMs. I wish they were a little wider, so I might try the new one. But it would be nice to have a larger cooker for doing big cooks. For small cooks, these things are great. Just ask for advice. Don't be afraid to try things. They are virtually foolproof. So easy to use, even a drunk caveman can figure it out. Doh!!!



There is a great picture of the new one next to the old style one in the General discussion forum. Under the category "New WSM" .


----------



## Finney (Nov 28, 2008)

You paid too much.  :roll:


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Nov 28, 2008)

I like mine for those small cooks


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 1, 2008)

Congrats on the new WSM, your going to love it. If you haven't been directed already, take a peek here for some useful information on the WSM. www.virtualweberbullet.com


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Toby, just waiting for Chris to approve me!


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Well, so far those doofuses at Amazon have not been able to ship a cooker that was in stock and ordered on 11/28 yet! I am getting worried about this weekend. I guess I'll have to haul out the pit!!!


----------



## Diva Q (Dec 2, 2008)

congrats on the purchase. Hope it gets there soon.


----------



## WalterSC (Dec 2, 2008)

Way to go , you will enjoy the WSM`s. I plan on ordering 2 of the new 22 1/2 inchers after the first of the year , they will make a nice addition to the 2 smaller size ones we use now to compete with. Now that I got 2 team mambers down , Niki with malignant ovarian cancer( who is getting along nicely , no naeusea) , and Ken Phelps who had a pacemaker put in. I have plenty of time to practice and get ready.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, I ordered it on the 27th . It showed, "in stock" and it still hasn't shipped 7 days later!!!!!! I was planning on cooking a large ham and ABT's for a party we are having this Saturday! I sent a terse e-mail to Grady's Ace Hardware (Amazon's vendor) telling them that 7 days to ship an item in stock is inexcusable! If I don't hear from them by noon, I am cancelling the order and giving up my membership in TVWBB!!!! At this point, they know I am a little pissed. If I am customer service manager there, it would be going out NDA TODAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 4, 2008)

Cancel the order at wait for the big one.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't need to be able to cook VOLUME Cliff. I am covered there!!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 4, 2008)

p a t i e n c e ...........


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 4, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> I don't need to be able to cook VOLUME Cliff. I am covered there!!



You may want to lay three racks of ribs out flat on the grates though.


----------



## Green Hornet (Dec 4, 2008)

It will be worth the wait. I don't know why I waited so long to get one for myself.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 4, 2008)

The WSM Gods must have detected the stench of big greasy offset pits upon you. I fear for you and their wrath. ...most likely...an extra long delivery time.

Sorry.


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I called Grady's Ace Hardware 
( Amazon's vendor) and they said it would ship yesterday,however, I have not received a ship notification as yet. They said it was in their warehouse across town. That still does not explain why it takes a full week to ship!!!! Sounds like a less than top notch organization. In this economy, where people are holding onto their cash, they should be hustling!!!!12 days to get a product from Minnesota to Ohio is TOTALLY unacceptable!!! We ship all orders received before 2:00 pm SAME DAY, as do most of our customers!!!!! I plan to rate them POORLY!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 5, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I called Grady's Ace Hardware
> ( Amazon's vendor) and they said it would ship yesterday,however, I have not received a ship notification as yet. They said it was in their warehouse across town. That still does not explain why it takes a full week to ship!!!! Sounds like a less than top notch organization. In this economy, where people are holding onto their cash, they should be hustling!!!!12 days to get a product from Minnesota to Ohio is TOTALLY unacceptable!!! We ship all orders received before 2:00 pm SAME DAY, as do most of our customers!!!!! I plan to rate them POORLY!!!!



I ordered one a couple years ago from Grill Doctor and it took over two months for them to ship an 'In Stock' item..........


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 5, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, I called Grady's Ace Hardware
> ( Amazon's vendor) and they said it would ship yesterday,however, I have not received a ship notification as yet. They said it was in their warehouse across town. That still does not explain why it takes a full week to ship!!!! Sounds like a less than top notch organization. In this economy, where people are holding onto their cash, they should be hustling!!!!12 days to get a product from Minnesota to Ohio is TOTALLY unacceptable!!! We ship all orders received before 2:00 pm SAME DAY, as do most of our customers!!!!! I plan to rate them POORLY!!!!



Shit Dave, I would have sold you one of mine and drove it down there in 4 hours.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 5, 2008)

If you guys/gals are going to buy either of the WSM's please use the nice banner links at the top of the page!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 5, 2008)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> If you guys/gals are going to buy either of the WSM's please use the nice banner links at the top of the page!



well.....DOH :roll:


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2008)

Those will both send me ultimately to Grady's Ace Hardware!!!! It is now 24 hours later and I still have no evidence that this thing shipped. I got my Klose 30" x 18" quicker on an LTL freight  hauler!!! Not impressed with this transaction!


----------



## oompappy (Dec 5, 2008)

Well Woodman, Grady's Ace took the WSM off their Amazon storefront _and_ their official web site. Looks like they must be "out of stock".
Check out the current Scalper price on Amazon for the old WSM... http://www.amazon.com/Weber-2820-Sm...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1228353872&sr=8-1
About $400 with shipping!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 5, 2008)

They are finally saying mine shipped. Hey, maybe I got the last one????

Yikes, I also saved almost $100 over the new price!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 6, 2008)

Maybe your credit card was no good!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 6, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> They are finally saying mine shipped. Hey, maybe I got the last one????
> 
> Yikes, I also saved almost $100 over the new price!!!!



The Grill Doctor told me 4 times over the course of a month that mine had shipped and even sent tracking info and it sat in their store for close to two months.............light up a stogie you may need it!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 6, 2008)

Sounds like the old classic line............WSM's in the mail!  

You ever notice how cookers are shipped just in time so that they can't arrive by the weekend? :twisted:


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 8, 2008)

Finally arrived! Alot heavier and better constructed that I thought it would be. Now I have to order a Brinkmann charcoal pan........


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 11, 2008)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Finally arrived! Alot heavier and better constructed that I thought it would be. Now I have to order a Brinkmann charcoal pan........


I would get a few if you are ordering them. I got some here for $7.00 at Academy Sporting goods.. I made one of them "Peidmont pans"  ..Congrats!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Yep, I got two. They make them in China now and they are thin as foil! I have an old one from a Brinkmann I used to have, but I drilled a bunch of holes in it. They used to be porcelin coated! These look like they are just painted ( prolly lead based paint so I am going to pre burn them!)


----------



## gsmith (Dec 11, 2008)

surprisingly the paint holds up very well

don't waste your time with water go right to sand

I finally did and that by far is the way to go


----------

